# The only planes I fly in now...



## PetalumaLoco (May 4, 2009)

I flew in this one last year;

B-25 video.

This one is booked for June 5th;

B-24 video.

Taking my 2 sons up with me. This is quite a rush in these old warbirds. Try it sometime, you'll be impressed. Big grin factor.


----------

